# eclipse und packages



## kieltz (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: Ich binde in meinen Erstellungspfad in eclipe verschiedene jar-Dateien ein. Jetzt musste ich an einer jar-datei etwas ändern, so das ich mir den source-Code von einem Teil der Klassen aus dieser Jar-Datei direkt ins Projekt geholt habe. Diese Klassen bzw. Pakete aus der Jar-File möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr mittels jarFile im Erstellungspfad eingebunden haben, aber die restlichen Paket  der jar-file , die ich nicht ändern musste,benötige ich noch. Alle Files als SourceCode einzubinden wäre deutlich zu viel. Kann ich separat einige Packages aus einer jarFile aus dem Erstellungspfad entfernen? Oder kann ich sie drinlassen, weil sie nicht stören?

Habe ich verständlich erlärt oder  ???:L  :bahnhof:  ?
Vielen Dank vorneweg!

Jörg


----------



## Xams (13. Jun 2007)

kieltz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe ich verständlich erlärt oder  ???:L  :bahnhof:  ?


Nö
ich hab keine Ahnung was du meinst...  ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jun 2007)

na ist doch klar was er meint,
da sind Klassen sowohl im jar als auch als direkter Sourcecode eingebunden und stören sich gegenseitig,

ich selber wüßte aber nix dazu ;(


----------



## Xams (13. Jun 2007)

wie wär es alle Klassen einmal als SourceCode zu laden und dann mit deinen veränderten in eine neue Jar zu exportiern?


----------



## kieltz (13. Jun 2007)

Ja, ok, die Idee hatte ich noch nicht. Versuche ich mal....
Danke erstmal!


----------



## kieltz (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
so, ich habe eine Lösung gefunden   , die noch ein bißchen vom Vorschlag abweicht und daher schreibe ich sie mal kurz auf:
Ich habe aus den Codedateien, die ich nicht benötige, ein jar-File erstellt und java kommt damit klar. Fand ich zumindest ziemlich überraschend, dass es so leicht zu lösen ist  :shock:  :shock: . Wenn nur alles so unkompliziert gänge... 

Jörg


----------

